# ide vs sata dvd drives



## robina_80

ive got 2 ide dvd drives and i want to know wether to uprade them to 2 sata ones, is it worth it or not really as there all the same speeds?!


----------



## daisymtc

I don't see the need of doing that just because of the interface.
What speed are your existing?


----------



## robina_80

dvd rom which is 16x max

dvd r/rw which is i think 8x write speed but not sure its a NEC 2500A


----------



## daisymtc

Probably worth getting one new DVD burner with 24 x. And keep one existing for reading.


----------



## Shane

Not worth it mate,Save your money


----------



## zombine210

they're 20 bux on newegg. get with the times dude.


----------



## jht27

I don't see any advantages to it... a 16x SATA DVD will not burn any faster than a 16x IDE DVD


----------



## kobaj

jht27 said:


> I don't see any advantages to it... a 16x SATA DVD will not burn any faster than a 16x IDE DVD



Airflow and connectivity. Big fat IDE cables take up space preventing airflow, and have to have master/slave settings. 

SATA however is a small cable and is practically hot swappable.

As for actually bothering to upgrade, if the OP has 20$ why not. Its not like it's a crucial upgrade though (who uses dvd/cds anymore).


----------



## cdlabels

robina_80 said:


> dvd rom which is 16x max
> 
> dvd r/rw which is i think 8x write speed but not sure its a NEC 2500A



I think you don't need to upgrade however, if you want to the purchase new dvd r/rw sata drive. So you can use both of them either using ide or sata cable.


----------



## dave1701

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## linkin

If it ain't broke, you're not trying hard enough


----------



## ScOuT

I ran an IDE drive for a long time...years. Just got my first SATA drive about a year and a half ago. I saw no difference what-so-ever. Both of them burned CDs, both burned DVDs, both loaded games. 

Save your money if it still works.


----------



## Twist86

I agree...no difference between my IDE and SATA except my SATA is junk. I have to hit open 4 times fast in order to get it to open ~_~ 


Chinese child labor really has tanked these past 5 years.


----------



## Shane

Twist86 said:


> I agree...no difference between my IDE and SATA except my SATA is junk. I have to hit open 4 times fast in order to get it to open ~_~
> 
> 
> Chinese child labor really has tanked these past 5 years.



Saying that,Ive had two Sata DVD-RW drives fail on me,Yet i have 1x DVD-RW and 2x DVD IDE drives under my bed,Which all still work perfectly fine.

Things just aint made as well anymore :/


----------



## wbnube

zombine210 said:


> they're 20 bux on newegg. get with the times dude.



Robina 8's question indicates not so much a concern over "keeping up with the times", as much as having a well performing computer and determining which drive (if either) is faster. But since you mentioned it, running ddr2 is probably not what you want on a profile if being "current" is your focus. JM2cents worth.


----------



## StrangleHold

2 years ago!


----------

